# Competition rules



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Not to be pedantic or anything, but are there any hard and fast rules for slingshot competitions. Thinking in general, not specific to 'specialized' events like an Eagle Eye, or Gong shoot I saw in one posting....

Like:

Ammo pouches

Ammo holders

Banding

anything specific??

OR is it just "Use a slingshot, throw projectile downrange, hope you hit something, score X if you did hit"

rinse

repeat ad infinitum

??

:yeahthat:

:screwy:


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Interesting topic. But not one response to the question asked. I'd like to know the slingshot rules also. Where are the written rules?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

If you are asking what the rules are for the competitions such as power rangers or speed freaks they are posted in this sub forum. If you are wanting the rules for tournaments, since there is no sanctioning body for slingshot in the U.S. each tournament host decides the rules for his tournament. Scoring,distance, ammo size, wrist brace or no wrist brace, paper targets or knockdown targets is all decided by the tournament host.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Maybe like the movie Treasure of the Sierra Madre.....Rules, we don't need no stinking Rules...


----------

